# Moebius Monsters of the Movies Creature



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just gotten done with this little Gem:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice finish. Has lots of depth and variety to it.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great paintjob! I like the colr blending - look really natural!
Steve


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Very purty. And you moved your fish to the top of the seaweed - nice touch! Well done.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the compliments:thumbsup:
Modelmaker, actually that is the correct placement for the fish:dude:


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Really nice job,it's great to see this kit back. You have some great kits in your photo album. That Curley built up is killer,you nailed the face 100% best iv'e seen. Have you done Moe or Larry? :thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice colors and blending around the gills and between fingers/toes. Very "fish-like".
I like all I've seen so far, and each one has been unique. Great detail for such a small kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dan Dan Dan...you've channeled the Westmores, Jack Kevan, and Millicent Patrick. Beautiful paint...and yes, the fish is in the right place! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dragmonster,louspal and James for the compliments:thumbsup:.James believe Bud Westmore and the others were guiding my hands while painting this gem up:jest:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks Guys for the compliments:thumbsup:
> Modelmaker, actually that is the correct placement for the fish:dude:


Hey, you're right! I think I put mine on the wrong side of the seaweed!! :freak:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job, Dan! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Sean:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job Dan, really like your color choices for Creech! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Night-Owl said:


> Outstanding paint job Dan, really like your color choices for Creech! :thumbsup:


Thanks Rick and just uploaded the originals from the series in my album here:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, that is just outstanding work as usual! I enjoyed looking thru your gallery too! Where did you find the 1/5 scale creature and the large creature head? Very nicely done!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! A long awaited grail kit raised to the level of art. I love it, Dan!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing colour effects, you really took your time on the Creech's colour scheme and resisted the temptation to make it too uniform!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys again for the compliments on the Creature.Tim the Creature head is made by Earthbound Studios and sculpted by Jeff Yagher.The 1/5 scale Standing Creature that was sculpted by Joesph Laudati its a dead on likness of the Creature and a Fav in my Collection:thumbsup:


----------

